# Cranes gone?



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

It has been very quiet in this forum for over a week and I wondered if the Cranes had pretty much left or migrated on through?

Curious.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

I didnt see crane yet


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Alot of crane in the sky today, ended up in Drake Anamoose Karlshrue area for the evening moose hunt. Pretty quiet down there other than that.


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

Spent the last 4 days hunting in the Shoal Lake area of Manitoba. Thousands of cranes yet to migrate, along with ducks and geese. :beer:


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

Cranes are starting to move south from Sask..with start of colder weather.. mass move at the end of the month.
It is something to see wave after wave of groups of 20-30 cranes take the same flight path going out to feed and taking a differnt path back...set up on their highway and and take down the rib eye of the sky...limit is 5 daily..possession..10 in Sask..Great pass shooting experience..something about the croaking sound and eractic flapping of their wings sets them apart from geese......after experience learn to pick out the smaller young ones without the big rust patch on the lead bird...good eating it done right...asian people make a soup out of them believing a crane has special medicinal powers.


----------



## lik2fsh (Jan 30, 2005)

There was alot cranes along the wells,kidder county line last week, prob. still there now. My father and i were out hunting last week while scouting for deer, we went to the place they were roosting, got out there about 745am,, tried to get in there flight path when they came off, most of them came off a little early before i got there, i snuck up on the pond anyway, and there were 2 whooping cranes standing there. What a pretty sight, larger wonderful birds, i was within about 50 yards when they took off, sure wish i had my camera with, video would have been better,, the sound they make is almost scary, diff. than sandhills. They flew almost right over my dad,, so he got a good view of them also.


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

These 3 cranes tried to sneak south towards the US border using the snow geese as shields. :sniper: ...... in october...luckily thousands made it south..I couldn't stop the mass migration south as the snow/freeze in Canada is on.
Best of the crane hunt to you true crane shooters down south :sniper: 8)


----------



## mcn22 (Oct 12, 2004)

I was out for the pheasant opener yesterday and saw/heard many large groups of cranes flying high and headed south. I was really surprised since it is still getting up to 75 freaking degrees here in Kansas!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Haven't heard a crane in two days... lotta geese heading south, groups of darks mostly.


----------



## mcn22 (Oct 12, 2004)

That is some kick ACE news!


----------

